# Why is it all people see?



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I, uh, can't imagine, uh, what you are referencing!

Guess his previous big show hair distracted from the obvious appendages?

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes understand, LOL


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I think you may have “stumbled” on a great theme for the next Monthly PF Photo Contest.
CC: Vita


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Geez, those things are huge. 

Dodi, there was a _"Poodles With Balls"_ category in the June photo contest. Some of us here including me like a little risqué humor. Had Asher been trimmed then and that photo entered, he surely would have been a tough to beat!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG Mysticrealm, you have me cracking up! I will probably never not find dog balls funny. Especially the really low hanging ones you see on dogs at shows. It is just so distracting.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> OMG Mysticrealm, you have me cracking up! I will probably never not find dog balls funny. Especially the really low hanging ones you see on dogs at shows. It is just so distracting.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Jeez..............if dogs were judged on the size of their dingleberries, on how good of a stud they'll be , Asher would certainly be a 1st place winner! LOL! BOB would be 'Best of Balls' maybe? hahaha!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLi9KQF5XiI


OMG ROFL! That is taking balls to a whole new level!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my! LOL....my daughter said to me yesterday...When are you going to get Renn neutered and get rid of those things. LOL


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Mysticrealm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLi9KQF5XiI


Oh my how is that even comfortable ?


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Best thread of the year lol


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Glad y’all enjoyed it


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Mystic this is too funny! I was just thinking the other day that because of the appendages I don't go anywhere near with the clippers - they are very well camouflaged. Much more so than with my short haired breeds which helps because we have a town full of overzealous adopt-dont'shop folks here who have no problem being in your face about un-neutered dogs. So since they can't see Louie's jelly beans they can't lecture me! Being European he will keep his jelly beans - and when it comes to all the so-called things neutering will supposedly "cure" - I believe in training rather than snip-snip....


----------



## SSCarr (Dec 11, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> For some reason, people only see one (...2?) thing(s) when they see pics of Asher, and I can't quite figure out why.


They're huge! But, I've been having the same issue. Also, I was the one who posted a while back, To Trim or Not to Trim" and got some really funny replies. At least they're black on black and not black on white like my Gunnar. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the magnificent chuckle before going off to bed. I have no idea how I ended up being on this thread. 

Have you had offers to purchase your dog from macho males driving big trucks? 
I actually read somewhere that some of those guy had implants put in their dogs!!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

kontiki said:


> I actually read somewhere that some of those guy had implants put in their dogs!!


They're called neuticles! Here's one description:

Neuticles allows your precious pet to retain his natural look, self esteem and aids the pet and pet's owner with trauma associated with altering. Perfectly safe and complication free. Available in four models including the Neuticles Original, Natural, UltraPLUS with ScarRetard and the UltraPLUS with Epididymis.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

reraven123 said:


> They're called neuticles! Here's one description:
> 
> Neuticles allows your precious pet to retain his natural look, self esteem and aids the pet and pet's owner with trauma associated with altering. Perfectly safe and complication free. Available in four models including the Neuticles Original, Natural, UltraPLUS with ScarRetard and the UltraPLUS with Epididymis.


I think it helps more male owners and vets who make money out of it than dogs...


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! Those things are huge! Asher wins the size award! Here is Sam with his much smaller boy parts.


----------

